# Time for yall to confess....



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 12, 2009)

What are you driving...... Or what do you plan on driving..... 

time to find the commies.. :mrgreen: lol j/k


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ford! :USA1: \/


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

Toyota for me! :USA1: 

And lets not turn this into a bashing thread. 

One day I would love to won a Lexus! 8)


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 12, 2009)

BMW, but it's not on the list


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> BMW, but it's not on the list



:shock:


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've actually got 2 vehicles...

1 - 1998 Honda Accord EX with 357,542 miles as of this morning (only thing I've done to it was rebuild the transmission a year ago at 319,000 miles. (and I still get 26mpg city/30mph hwy)

2 - 1999 Chevy Z71 with 257,000 miles, but I just got it and I'm about to trade my Dad it for a 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4x4. He can use it more than me since all I use them for is to pull the boat.


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

I have two vehicles which my wife and I split time between...

-2004 Chevy Suburban
-2005 Volkswagon Passat


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont wanna brag, but check out my sweet ride!


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2009)

if you were a kid riding that around down here (or the boys riding the girls pink bikes) I would roll down my window and yell "Hey! That's my bike!"... it's amazing how fast these kids here can pedal thinking your coming after them


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

BA,
I especially like the grocery holder. :LOL2:

You can put the new dog you got in there, and the two of you could go fishing down the creek. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 12, 2009)

Jim said:


> BA,
> I especially like the grocery holder. :LOL2:
> 
> You can put the new dog you got in there, and the two of you could go fishing down the creek. :LOL2:



Thats my chicks seat, mama says once i get my bell and my CUSTOM handle bar streamers installed they will be knocking down my door!!!!!!


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Well the wife has a Ford Exploer and I am currently driving a Kia Sorento "had too at a time of need" Also have between the two of us 4 Honda Motorcycles and 1 Suzuki. Know that is a lot of bikes for two people but.....


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > BA,
> ...



don't forget to put baseball cards (the most valuable ones you can find) in the wheel spokes - then you'll be blingin


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 12, 2009)

russ010 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



LMAO!! this ones pretty cool!


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 12, 2009)

I have three.. GMC was not on the list, so I voted Chevy as my primary

2009 GMC Yukon Denali XL - 6.2 liter V8 - 1200 miles on it
2007 Ford Explorer V8 ( for sale ) 23,560 miles on it
2007 BMW X5 ( my wife mainly drives this one ) 32,000 miles on it


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2009)

I normally drive my Saturn SL1 that I bought for $1 buck. Yes you can find a deal if you look hard enough.  

But the tow vehicle is my Dodge Caravan, so that got the vote.

Will


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 12, 2009)

lol

sorry about the poor poll fellers it just pop'd in my head and i was trying to hurry this morning

i drive a 05 Silverado short bed

the old lady has a lifted 00 yota tacoma


sweet ride b/a i bet the granny's are chasin you down in that rig :mrgreen:


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 12, 2009)

2001 1500 Silverado 4x4


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a sweet custom Chevy Fish Van

No headliner
Manual everything
Broken rear lock
BUT

It tows the boat and has rod holders for 9 rods in the inside space were the headliner used to be


Oh yeah - and a stroker 383 motor injected [-X [-X [-X


----------



## grizzly (Aug 12, 2009)

95 nissan pathfinder, most days

77 volkswagen beetle, when i'm in the mood

81 honda cb750 motorcycle


----------



## Specknreds (Aug 12, 2009)

'06 Toyota Tundra Made in the USA foreign owned  
'09 Pontiac G6 (wifes)
Just sold my '99 Pontiac Firebird 31,000 miles  bought new.
2010 VW Jetta diesel I swore I would not do this for my kid, but she just moved to USM on a 100% paid scholarship. It was the least I could do.


BA, you need one of those orange flags on the back of you bike.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2009)

Jeep Wrangler and a '69 Ford F100 for boat hauling


----------



## Lenny (Aug 12, 2009)

If you can't Dodge it, RAM IT!!!

08 Dodge Ram and no........




it doesn't have a hemi


----------



## Hanr3 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have 2 S10-Blazers, 1 Jeep Liberty, and 2 Chevy Cavaliers. I mostly drive the '00 Blazer and the wife drives the Liberty, my sons drive the Cavaliers. The other Blazer is a just in case vehicle. Maybe one day I'll turn it into a wheeler, although it would work great for the clunker program. Thinking about getting a Volt.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2009)

Hanr3 said:


> Thinking about getting a Volt.



Careful - Don't get too deep when you launch with the Volt. Electroshocking fish is not a legal method :shock: :shock:


----------



## pbw (Aug 12, 2009)

03 Toyota Avalon is my ride.


----------



## poolie (Aug 12, 2009)

01 Tacoma, aka the Taco.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

poolie said:


> 01 Tacoma, aka the Taco.



Me too! :beer:

red double cab! 8)


----------



## poolie (Aug 12, 2009)

Jim said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > 01 Tacoma, aka the Taco.
> ...



Mine's a burgundy double cab pre-runner. I love it!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 12, 2009)

Our family has 4 cars

1 Lexus ES300
1 Lexus GX470
1 Infiniti M35
1 Range Rover Sport HSE


----------



## fishinchef (Aug 13, 2009)

2003 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer
2005 Honda Accord
1985 Dodge D-50 (scrap metal truck)


----------



## One Legged Josh (Aug 13, 2009)

'97 Dodge Ram w/ 3" lift on 35" Mudders and a 360.
'99 Jeep Grand Cherokee w/ 2" lift on 31's

Mopar or no car!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

Chevy x2 in our house:

Mine is an '02 Trailblazer LS with 115,000 miles on it







Mine has a few stickers on the back glass







My wife drives an '03 Silverado LS with 65,000 miles on it


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

lol sweet horns popeye your wifes a bad ashhh in that rig


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 13, 2009)

My '01 Lexus RX300 gets me where I need to go. Reliable transportation. 68,000 miles with no major repairs


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> lol sweet horns popeye your wifes a bad ashhh in that rig



She wants some "Cowgirl Up" mudflaps for it too. I used to know where to get them online, but can't seem to find them. Yes Dave, I've tried google...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you tried "Ask Jeeves"?

Cuase I found them right away

https://cowboyuptrucksllc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_18&products_id=47


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

I suppose I should have clarified that. I can find _some_ Cowgirl Up mud flaps, but she had seen some with fancy script in pink writing on them. They were in some Chevy pickup accessories magazine that I stupidly threw away, figuring I would remember where she saw them and be able to order them on line.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Have you tried "Ask Jeeves"?
> 
> Cuase I found them right away
> 
> https://cowboyuptrucksllc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2_18&products_id=47



:LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I suppose I should have clarified that. I can find _some_ Cowgirl Up mud flaps, but she had seen some with fancy script in pink writing on them. They were in some Chevy pickup accessories magazine that I stupidly threw away, figuring I would remember where she saw them and be able to order them on line.



Please try to be clear when asking for something - Sheeeeesh!


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

BTW, I do believe this thread has officially been hijacked.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2009)

Ford F150
Ford Escape
Chevrolet Malibu (my beater commuter skate in lieu of the truck when the wife and I are not carpooling).


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a 1980 VW rabbit diesel. A real POS. REAL POS.

I was 20 years old and the thing died at a bus stop in front of an all girls school while 50+ girls were waiting for the next bus to come along. I wanted to die. :LOL2:


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 13, 2009)

1997 Chevy 1500 with 220,000 and a pic of my other commuter.......


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

My first car that I had (and wish I had still) was a 1968 Dodge Charger R/T with a 440 Magnum. I was too young and inexperienced in the fine art of auto mechanics (and too broke) to keep it running or fix it up so I only owned it less than a year. After that I had a whole line of used POS's and eventually my dad got tired of being nickel and dimed to death by his 1969 AMX, gave it to me. Things were going well with me getting it back to pristine condition and when I was about 75% restored got married. The car restoration got put on hold but was still very drivable for a couple years. On the way to work one day I ran into a large heavy plastic container in the middle of my lane and it drove the radiator into the fan and water pump got toasted too. Money was too tight to do anything so I sold that off. Wish I had that one back too.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> My first car that I had (and wish I had still) was a 1968 Dodge Charger R/T with a 440 Magnum. I was too young and inexperienced in the fine art of auto mechanics (and too broke) to keep it running or fix it up so I only owned it less than a year. .



Hey Andy, It wasn't my first car, but I bought it new when I got back from Vietnam in '69 - a 1969 Dodge Superbee  Loved that car.... gee, we could have raced :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Any pics Fishcop? i love those cars


Oh yeah, before I forget - how do your Cubs like hosting the Phillies :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2009)

1994 Mitsubishi Mighty Max Pickup. Runs Great. 30 MPG. Can't beat that. It only has 147,000 miles on it.


----------



## Zum (Aug 13, 2009)

94 chevy 1500 4x4
01 Sebring


----------



## natetrack (Aug 13, 2009)

2 Fords for me and the wife

2003 F150 for me 133,000 miles
2004 Freestar Minivan for the wife 45,000 miles on it.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 13, 2009)

2001 F150 4x4 SuperCrew (mine). Sucks on gas useage, but tows my boat, and it's paid for.
2007 Nissan Altima (wife's). _Great_ on gas and fun to drive, but still paying on it  .


----------



## RStewart (Aug 14, 2009)

i voted chevy cause i drive a 99 chevy 1/2 ton 2wd swb 
wife drives an 07 nissan maxima


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 23, 2009)

I voted Chevy ONLY because it is A GM-product.We have a GMC van,Buick Le Sabre,F-150 pick-up,Ford Escort,and MY personal fav,my '67 DODGE Charger,that I've had for 33yrs.The 2 GMs are daily drivers.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2009)

When did I miss this?

Anyways, GMC(Chevrolet) for me. I drive a GMC Sierra 4wd, Ext Cab. :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a 94 honda accord with around 210,000 on it. Runs great and has yet to let me down. I also have an 88 iroc with 60k on it. It has sit for abount 4 years while I was in college, but I am gonna get it back on the road hopefully within a month. I miss driving that thing so bad.


----------



## welder (Aug 23, 2009)

Was Blue Oval till last year , One ton 4X4 crewcab with a 460 CID SRW . Drove that truck for 18 years. Lost the trans on my wy to Florida with my Pacific 23 in tow .

I wanted a Diesel and a new truck and I don't like the new ford Diesels so I jumped ship and got a New Dodge 2500 HD CTD 5.9L [ did not want the 6.7 ] with a 6 sped manual. The muffler is MIA , just put in a Valair single disk ceramic Clutch and a smarty Jr. 
I will leave it like that , it pulls tree stumps stock, I'm going for MPG . Right now she gets 23+ on the hwy empty and 12 towing.

I pull LOOOOOONG distance and this baby does not slow down , I set her on 65 and go.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I am late on this but here's my list of what I own and drive.I should trade a few things for a nice big boat.

2001 Ford Ranger XLT Step Side Standard Cab-3 inch drop----150,000+
1998 Chevrolet Cavalier Sedan-Reworked intake,ceramic brakes,stereo system----180,000+
1992 Mercury Tracer Trio Wagon-Stock----130,000
1990 Mercury Blue Max Cougar-Stock----don't remember
1971 Buick Skylark-all original and been in my family since new----85,000 original miles
1992 Suzuki GS500E-all stock----haven't checked
1991 Suzuki GS500E-all stock----haven't checked
1990 Suzuki GS500E-in the middle of complete build up----12,000 before tear down
1989 Suzuki GS500R-The frame and seat are stock.Everything else is heavily modified or custom built by me.----8,000+

Never being without a ride.Priceless. :LOL2:


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

We have 4 vehicles.

1998 Chevy Tahoe 5.7l - 220k
1994 Chevy Suburban 2500 7.4l - 225k
1989 Chevy Silverado 2500 5.7l 5 speed - 400k
2000 Honda Civic 5 speed - 165k

I mostly drive the Tahoe, although over the summer, mom and I swapped, and I drove the 'burban (boy that eats the gas down). 

Dad bought the Silverado new in 1989, and put just under 400k on it. We put a new crate 350 in it this spring. After we got the Honda, which dad commutes in, the truck became the family spare vehicle. I might start driving it as my daily driver, once I master the art of double clutching with the heavier truck, but until then, I am using it just for short hops into town when I need a truck. 

We recently got the Honda for free, as it had been run low on oil, and towed into the shop dad manages. Pulled the engine, took it apart, sent the crank and #4 rod to be machined, put all new seals and bearings in, and now we have a gas saver (and gives us 4 vehicles. A spare vehicle is a must) for around 500 bucks. It does have a little more power than most Civics  . The previous owner had both a high end cold air intake, and a high end exhaust system installed (stainless headers, stainless pipes, etc). Aside from that, it is stock, but it will move.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 25, 2009)

We have 2.

My wife drives a '98 Chevy Blazer, and I'm in a '94 Jeep Wrangler both with around 130K on them.


----------



## taxidermist (Aug 25, 2009)

Wife drives a 07 Grand Prix, I have three cars yep Im a gearhead. 05 2500HD Chevy 4X4 4dr, dvd player bose all the goodies, 1963 Mercury Meteor (no its not a fricken Comet, those are two different cars) and Saturday I bought a 1993 Mercury Cougar, v-6 with 65,000 acutal miles, yes a little old lady owned it. I paid $700.00 for it no majot problems just a few common small ones. Since my studio is 39 miles one way I think I can save some gas.


----------



## taxidermist (Aug 27, 2009)

05 2500Hd 4X4 all the bells and wistles.
07 Pontiac Grand Prix V-6 nice small car.
C4C the dealer got screwed on 1993 Coager with 64,000 miles nice car. paid $700.00 for it Saturday.
1963 Mercury Meteor (Not a darn Comet either)


----------

